
Needed: Infrastructure to Make the Web Personal - aditya
http://gigaom.com/2010/02/05/needed-infrastructure-to-make-the-web-personal/
======
amirnathoo
I think personalization needs to happen in the browser so that silos of
personal data (like Facebook, Gmail) can be used without compromising privacy.

There are not enough incentives for those services to integrate server-side -
it's a lose for the individual sites themselves if, by providing contextual
information and actions from another service on your page, you drive the user
away from your site.

Use case for a personalized web: I'm searching on Yelp trying to find a good
restaurant to go to this evening. Something tells me that a friend recommended
a place in San Francisco several months ago (over Gmail when he learnt I was
going) and I had completely forgotten about it.

(Disclosure: I'm a co-founder of WebMynd)

